# What Game Can't You Wait To Play?



## Akkarin (Aug 16, 2007)

There is alot of really good games coming out soon, just wondering what everyone is waiting for?

I got TWO im really looking forward to..

AssassinsCreed & TwoWorlds

Assassins Creed is kinda self explanitary but looks VERY good.

Two Worlds is like "Eldar Scrolls: Oblivion" but in a MMORPG format!


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Aug 16, 2007)

assassins creed and Spore are the two which im waiting for


----------



## Lenny (Aug 16, 2007)

You forgot to say that it's two and a half times the size of Oblivion, too, Akkarin. 

I'm looking forward to *Asassin's Creed* and *Two Worlds*, as well as *Grand Theft Auto IV*, but especially *Killzone 2* and *Metal Gear Solid 4*.

Oh, and I mustn't forget *LittleBigPlanet*.

So, yeah, only a few.


----------



## Lucien21 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bioshock*  - Not long to wait (The demo rocked)

Plenty of Others 

Zelda  -Phantom Hourglass
Metroid Prime 3
Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario

MGS4
Assasins Creed
PES 7

Mass Effect


----------



## Hypes (Aug 17, 2007)

Team Fortress 2, Portal, Age of Conan and WAR are all high on my list. Oh, and of course Spore and and Assassin's Creed.

Oh, Call of Duty 4!

There's just so much good stuff coming out in the time ahead it's hard to pick. Wondering about Tabula Rasa as well, itching to hear some news about the beta.


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Aug 21, 2007)

Alan Wake & Fallout 3


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

ManHunt 2....I know its out but I haven't had a chance......I love uberviolently crazy games.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Super Smash Bros Brawl*! Smash Bros Melee was one of my favourite games ever, and now I have a Wii and am awaiting the sequel 

Smash Bros. DOJO!!


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2007)

well the next big one for me is Starcraft 2 - hope they decide to release it this side of the mellenium  -  yes they could put it on hold that long!


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 23, 2007)

Anything Blizzard put on hold is so they can make it perfect. Should be well worth the wait


----------



## Duchessprozac (Aug 23, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> ManHunt 2....I know its out but I haven't had a chance......I love uberviolently crazy games.



Sorry to break the news but the game got banned pretty much everywhere and therefore still hasn't been released.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 23, 2007)

Duchessprozac said:


> Sorry to break the news but the game got banned pretty much everywhere and therefore still hasn't been released.



Good news, though, is that 2K Games and Rockstar are appealing, and even talking about watering it down somewhat to meet the requirements for consoles and ratings boards (though some may not see that as good news, as such).


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2007)

To be honest game raters are more lax now than they have ever been - remember command and conquer  and the sequal read alert - both games origanly were 18 rated (UK) now in the C&C decade edition it carries a 15 rating - so ManHunt 2 must have had sone heavy stuff to get banned nationally! - in different countries as well


----------



## Ice fyre (Aug 24, 2007)

I believe Manhunt was dipicting some very realistic looking violence, I think the censor's were not too happy on the story line either.

I have seen the trailer for Starcraft II it looks amazing, there have been a few press calls for it in Korea, I really cannot wait. I hear it will be 2008 before we get it though.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 24, 2007)

And now we'll be able to find out for ourselves!

After some tweaking by Rockstar, the ESRB have re-rated the game as "M" for Mature, meaning it will meet it's original October release date.

Manhunt 2 finally gets "M" rating :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 24, 2007)

Bioshock.

It's out, though, so I guess it's just a matter of buying it.


----------



## ColecoVisionist (Aug 26, 2007)

Maximo 3 (if someone ever gets around to producing it).


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2007)

Pro Evolution Soccer 7. Out in October.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2007)

_Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII_ (a prequel to the original FFVII) on PSP

Just out in Japan, no release date for Europe as yet...


----------



## devilsgrin (Sep 17, 2007)

Assassin's Creed most definitely!


----------



## Mithridelle (Sep 18, 2007)

Assassin's Creed and Crisis Core - but first I have to actually buy a PSP

Mithridelle


----------



## Fake Vencar (Sep 18, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 3. Ordered it last October, Amazon got it wrong so have been waiting almost a year


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2007)

I have the same problem, Mithridelle.  Think I'm just gonna borrow my friend's PSP, and me and _another _friend are gonna pay half each for the game.  

_Anything _for FFVII...


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't suppose you've got a PS3, have you?

Endless Crisis: Final Fantasy VII to be announced at TGS? :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)

The first game on the list looks very interesting.

By the way, for those who don't know, the Tokyo Game Show runs from Thursday 20th to Monday 24th (or near enough). Can't wait!


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow.  I know of two other FFXIII games in planning that aren't on that list (one for the mobile phone, pointlessly), but I hadn't heard of this!

So, we're not entirely sure if it's the original remade or a spinoff, yet?

Whatever the case, thanks for the link, Lenny.  Exciting stuff...


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

Haven't a clue. Whilst Squenix have said that they are not making an FFVII remake in the forseeable future, various big-hitters within Squenix (including Tetsuya Nomura - he who made FFVII, as well as the Kingdom Hearts series, and now the _Fabula Nova Crystallis_ franchise (FFXIII to us untrained in the arts of Squenix), who says he'd loved to make it when he's free) have expressed interest in re-making it.

The Fabula Nova Crystallis games that have been announced so far are:

- *Final Fantasy XIII* (PS3)
- *Final Fantasy Versus XIII* (PS3)
- *Final Fantasy Agito XIII* (Mobile Phone)

I think there was a rumour of another around the Squenix day earlier in the year, and now there's rumour of a fourth addition to the FNC franchise in *Final Fantasy Melody XIII* (Square to announce yet another Final Fantasy at TGS? :: PlayStation Universe (PSU)), but no-one knows if it's soundtrack, PS3 game, PSP game, or even (heaven forbid) a 360 game.

Bring on Thursday!!

---

EDIT:



> I think there was a rumour of another around the Squenix day earlier in the year


 
Mebbe not. I think I was thinking of *FF Dissidia* for PSP.


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> I have the same problem, Mithridelle. Think I'm just gonna borrow my friend's PSP, and me and _another _friend are gonna pay half each for the game.
> 
> _Anything _for FFVII...


 
better make sure you and your friends write up a detailed contract for this - or it the simpson comic fight all over again - - - 

As for the PS3 titles - well I am looking forward to them, but like the head of square enix (i think it was him) says, the price for a gaming console has become too high for what the consol is truly worth - thus I will wait until sony changes the price to a more sane and affordable value - so the rest of you but them like crazy to drive the price down!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

Yoichi Wada. Yeah. He's been saying a lot about [the now] current gen.

First that the 360 and PS3 were over-engineered - far too advanced for what's needed. And he's had a few digs about the pricing of the PS3.

Yet he still prefers PS3 over 360, I think... at least, he's been saying a lot of nice things about it, concerning power and potential and what not. Plus the company as a whole still develops primarily for the PS3 where a lot of their franchises are concerned (main story games, at least, such as FFXIII, and the upcoming KH3, or whatever they finally name it).


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2007)

Just look at how well they did on the PS2 with FF10 and 10-2 - the graphics knocked most other games into the dark ages - - and yet so many games are increasingly reliant on looks to win buyers. There are few companies that ar willing to take the time and effort to produce games with true allround quality (off the top of my head the top two I would say are Squard enix and Blizzard)

I think his straegy for stiking with the PS3 is probalby because most of the fans of the series will also stick with the console as well; and get the consol before the game ships. Thus to keep that majority of fans it is wise to keep to the same console - though more recently they are producing products for nearly all modern consoles - I hope he does not get carried away and wind up like ea - lots of producs - lower quality


----------



## Simple Simon (Sep 18, 2007)

Oblivion! 
Ever since it came out I've been itching to play it but just looking at the system requirements makes me and my 3 year old laptop cringe. So until I get round to buying a new machine (half way through college so will be a long while before I get some cash) I'll have to be content with playing morrowind


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

Saying that, though, EA are the biggest developer in the world, so they can afford to have a lot of projects on going at once. At least count I think they had something like 5,000 developers, with Ubisoft next biggest, and the Sony in-house developers third.

If you think about it, 5,000 developers is huge! Take _Insomniac_. For *Resistance: Fall of Man* they had a team of around 120 permament members, maybe hitting 200 when they had specific things to do. *LAIR* (_Factor 5_) had a team of about the same. I reckon I'm safe by going out on a limb and saying Squenix teams have about the same number, and I'm pretty sure that the team making *Killzone 2* at _Guerilla Games_ again have a similar number. I could list more, methinks. An nth one that springs to mind is the folks at _Bethesda_ who created *Oblivion*.

Obviously, these figures are just vague rememberings from months back, but that's about the size we're looking at for a game development team. If you think how many games EA are producing (a number of which they'll only be publishing, rather than developing - that is, they'll outsource the game creation to smaller teams around the world and then publish the game under the EA brand) and then think how many dev's they have - 5000/200 gives 25 games at a time. Maybe more if the teams are smaller. They can afford to have a lot of ongoing projects at once.

Recently Peter Moore left Microsoft (he was Corporate Vice-President of Microsoft's Interactive Entertainment Business division - a posh way of saying high-up from the Xbox division) and is now head of EA Sports. He has gone on record saying that from now on, EVERY EA Sports game will run at a minimum of 60fps. Even PS3 games (a nice change from the abysmal 30fps of the latest *Madden*, compared to the 60fps of its 360 brother).

However, unlike EA, Squenix take their time. Look at how many times *KH2* was delayed, but also look at the final product. Fantastic!

You know what? I've forgotten the point I was going to make. 

Meh. I'll leave it as it is.

Oh, stop me if I start babbling about things, by the way. I can easily get carried away in discussions like these!


----------



## Overread (Sep 18, 2007)

Ture about EA - and its not to say that I do not like what they produce, but most of the games always have that feeling that little bits have been left out which when added together detract from the game and prevent it from being a top rate game that will last decades.

On topic now - eagerly awaiting the release of Final Fantasy tactics for the DS.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

They also seem to be only about the franchises, don't they? And mostly film or Sports franchises at that. Gets old soon.

On topic? Awww. I was having fun, too! 

---

I might as well add *FFXIII *and *Versus XIII* to my earlier list. And the new *Kingdom Hearts* (there's definitely going to be one. When and what on is an entirely different question!).


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2007)

Overread said:


> better make sure you and your friends write up a detailed contract for this - or it the simpson comic fight all over again -



*laughs at the image in his head*

It's a good point.

I, too, am waiting for the PS3 to drop significantly in price.

I'm also hoping that Square and Enix will de-merge.  Things were better when it was just Squaresoft.  FFXII was a _big _disappointment for me. 

And all these different games for different formats are really bugging me.  I can hardly keep up anymore!
_
Fabula Nova Crysallis:_ interesting title.  Let's hope it has the substance to match!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

It's just pure speculation at the mo, but various industry analysts reckon that Sony will drop a pricing bomb at TGS, lowering the price of the system in all territories.

I haven't played *FFXII* yet... in fact, I have to admit that the only FF I've played was *FFX*.  Suffice to say, though, I really liked it. And if there is an *FFVII *remake some time, I'll pre-order it as soon as it's announced. 

There's a mistake I've noticed from an earlier post - Nomura is only directing *FF Versus XIII*. He's the Character Designer on all _FNC_ games, though, as well as a million and one other Squenix games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, if I may be forgiven for rambling a little more (maybe I should start a thread, I'll have a look, see if there's been one recently)...
*
FFX* was an excellent game.  It's my joint second-favourite alongside *VI *(the last one to be released on the SNES).  The fighting in *X *was particularly good, brilliant battle system and amazing optional bosses!

Did you beat Penance, Lenny?  (you had to beat all the Dark Aeons first)

I can't imagine not having played *FFVII*, since that game has since become an integral part of my soul.  There hasn't been another story quite like *VII*.  

Playing it for the first time remade on the PS3 would be amazing, although the 10-year-old original has its charm.  Anyway, I'll shut up about Final Fantasy before someone bops me on the head...


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope. I borrowed it off a friend, took a few months, and gave it back at the point where one can buy Yojimbo. Never got past that point. 

Though I did watch the same friend playing it from that point until the point where one has to fight Yunalesca in Zanarkand. Haven't a clue about the ending, sadly. And no-one tell me! 

Rambling is good!  By all means start a nice rambling thread. I'll be sure to help populate it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2007)

I won't tell you, all I'll say is that by the time I went to do the end, I was _soooo _hard that all of the end fights were one-hit wonders.  

*is among a _very _small minority who have beat Penance*

Anyway, enough!    I have to go out for a short while, but later, when I return, I shall start a thread where all of us FF-heads can ramble to our hearts' content.

_Soooo_......what game can't _you _wait to play?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, there are bout five I mentioned at the start:



> I'm looking forward to *Asassin's Creed* and *Two Worlds*, as well as *Grand Theft Auto IV*, but especially *Killzone 2* and *Metal Gear Solid 4*.
> 
> Oh, and I mustn't forget *LittleBigPlanet*.
> 
> So, yeah, only a few.


 
The two FF's I mentioned a post or two ago:



> I might as well add *FFXIII *and *Versus XIII* to my earlier list. And the new *Kingdom Hearts* (there's definitely going to be one. When and what on is an entirely different question!).


 
And I'm going to add another - *Half Life Orange Box*. Whe it's out, I'll buy it. For PS3, obviously.


----------



## Tilion (Sep 21, 2007)

*Starcraft 2*, but of course! Should be yummy, and one of the bestselling PC games as well.

Aside from that, I'm quite looking forward to *Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East*.


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2007)

The heorso f might an magic series - personally I think they lost the plot after number 3 - a great classic and I speak from the view point of a recent player.

Another to add to the list is *Disciples III* - they're reducing the number of armies in the game to three, however it is strongly hinted that the others will be added in later expansions - I only hope they manage them better than they did for Disciples II


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome, I loved both Disciples games and had no idea there was a new one


----------



## Patrician (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on _Kingdoms_, exspansion for Medieval 2 Total War. Teutons, teutons...


----------



## Aerandir (Sep 21, 2007)

My PS2 crapped out on me nearly a year ago, and my PC can't run any new games but I still have a wish list. 

I haven't played God of War 2, and am very anxious to do so. The first one was hands down one of the best games I've played.

I'm very excited about Star Craft 2. I've been playing Blizzard RTS games since the first War Craft came out.

Spore. Check it out, it looks like good fun.

SPORE: A Closer Look at SPORE

I'm also wanting to the play the latest installments in the Resident Evil series. 

I guess I know what I'm asking Santa for this year.


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2007)

Spore - a great idea for a game though I think they are taking longer to produce for two main reasons; firstly there is the diversity of play that they have promised and that is probable taking a long time to balance out right. Secondly there is the power of current gaming machines owned by the average player, supreme command got caught out by this as it required more power than most people own, and thus sales and customer satisfaction went down, thus spore might just be waiting for better direct X10 cards and the general level of computer power to increase before releaseing.


----------



## idrawgirls (Oct 7, 2007)

Guild Wars II


----------



## Tel Janin (Oct 13, 2007)

I played two worlds.  For 10 minutes.  Then I gave it away.

I can't wait for Assasins Creed, though.  I pre-ordered it, and paid it off when it first was possible to do so, which was like a year and a half ago.  The game looks incredible.


----------



## Ginkus (Oct 16, 2007)

Mass Effect. Clive Barker's Jericho. Virtua Fighter 5. Army of two. Assassin's Creed. Call of Duty 4. Devil May Cry 4. Resident Evil 5. Unreal Tournament III. I could go on, but it'd get kinda sad.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 18, 2007)

Wii's Mario Kart.  

Now, about getting the damned system....


----------



## vampress13 (Oct 19, 2007)

two worlds sounds awesome  i <3 oblivion...
i was looking forward to fable 2 but then i played oblivion and now i know what a real rpg is


----------



## Lenny (Oct 19, 2007)

It sounds great... but it isn't. In terms of graphics, it's impressive, but I personally think that *Oblivion *beats it hands down. And the voice-acting in *Two Worlds *is dire!

As for story... I can't really compare either. I've played Two Worlds for about five or six hours, and Oblivion for 150, but I'm only up to the second or third story mission in both.

I quite like the look of *Fable 2*, to be honest.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 19, 2007)

Lenny said:


> It sounds great... but it isn't. In terms of graphics, it's impressive, but I personally think that *Oblivion *beats it hands down. And the voice-acting in *Two Worlds *is dire!



I had the same experience. Two Worlds is just straightforward with no real element of exploring as most of the enemies are too hard for you to test. You are also not really in control of the character in combat as they just have one way of fighting. And the horses...


----------



## Lenny (Oct 19, 2007)

I haven't experienced the horses myself, but I've seen a friend, shall we say, _wrestle it _the way he wanted to go.


----------



## vampress13 (Oct 19, 2007)

oh well. im content with oblivion , ive got almost 50 hours on it


----------



## Lenny (Oct 19, 2007)

Which platform are you playing it on, out of interest?

Since you mentioned both Two Worlds and Fable 2, I'll hazard a guess at the Xbox 360 version?


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 20, 2007)

Lenny said:


> I haven't experienced the horses myself, but I've seen a friend, shall we say, _wrestle it _the way he wanted to go.



The horses have a mind of their own. They always _seem _to want to go in the exact opposite way to where you want to go and it is impossible to even _think _about trying to get them in through a gate. It is also impossible to turn them at full speed or even to slow them down 

They seem to love hitting rocks as well.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 21, 2007)

Metal Gear 4, Ratchet and Clank, Call of Duty 4, Assassins Creed, Bioshock (if it ever comes on PS3), Star Wars - Force Unleashed, Resident Evil 5 (the trailer looked amazing though this could be out in 2009) and Silent Hill 5.


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2007)

For me at the moment;
Starcraft 2 - like I need justification for this
Supreme commander stand alone expansion (really that is just a rubbish bit of description) - hopefully will be more stable than the first
Fire Emblem DS - because it was one of the best games on the GBA
Advanced Wars DS 2 (I forgot the title) - a sequal to another of the best games, and I also like the idea of  a new story
Dawn of War Soul Fire - because I get to use dark eldar with all their spiky goodness (plus I hope for tyranid!)


----------



## vampress13 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah. 360. love it, but it overheats too easily... ticks me off.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 26, 2007)

Back to Two Worlds, i decided that i was going to have another go on it to see if i could change my mind. Double clicked on the icon, it needed no disk: oh dear. This game cannot be played in your location. Please contact some legal website 

It was working fine but a week ago. Another reason not to buy it!


----------



## Lenny (Oct 26, 2007)

Haha. I've just run my version, and it tells me that a major hardware change means it needs to be re-activated!

But I haven't changed a single piece of hardware since I added more RAM two months ago!  Silly program.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 26, 2007)

Aye its a total scam!


----------



## biodroid (Oct 31, 2007)

NFS: Pro Street


----------



## sarakoth (Nov 1, 2007)

FF13

SCII

WoLK


----------



## zedlav (Nov 1, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto IV, STALKER:Clear Sky (although, I'm afraid that STALKER's success in the West will move the game in the wrong direction), to some extent Simcity: Societies (it will really be hit or miss, either it will be a great game or a total disaster, with more suggesting the latter) and that's about it. 

Funny, when I started the reply, I thought that there were heaps of upcoming games that I look forward to. 

Well, maybe Far Cry 2 too (not Crysis). No trigens, an overhauled AI and a large open savanna to have fun in? Sounds good. Nothing has been heard about Alan Wake recently, wonder how that turned out. Also, Mafia 2 is ahead on the horizon somewhere, as is Fallout 3, although I don't hold out much hope for either.


----------



## vampress13 (Nov 2, 2007)

anyone know exactly when fable 2 comes out??? im getting antsy...


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

30 May 2008 xbox 360 version, UK acording to amazon - so take the date with a pinch of salt and remember that the UK gets this stuff last


----------



## vampress13 (Nov 2, 2007)

aw. i thought the UK usually got stuff first!


----------



## Lenny (Nov 2, 2007)

It depends. Sometimes we get some things before America, but most of the time, it's Japan first, then America, then little old us.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

Aparently they have to translate stuff to all the other languages of Europe before they ship = we are apparently not a big enough market to warrent our own delivary ship/


----------



## sarakoth (Nov 2, 2007)

Overread said:


> Aparently they have to translate stuff to all the other languages of Europe before they ship = we are apparently not a big enough market to warrent our own delivary ship/


 
The UK is the third largest consumer of video games.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2007)

True, but they still wait to ship stuff to the rest of europe at the same time


----------



## sarakoth (Nov 3, 2007)

Overread said:


> True, but they still wait to ship stuff to the rest of europe at the same time


 
I just order them from Ebay so my friends won't make fun of me for getting games so late.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 3, 2007)

The beauty of 1/3 of the new generation of consoles *cough*PS3*cough* is that games are region free - so if a game comes out in America twenty years before Europe, as is often the case, the PS3 owner can import it.

There are things for al systems, too, which allow it to play other regions games - you can either chip the console, or use some kind of CD that does it. I don't know much about the CD, seeing as I've never used it, but when KH2 came out in Japan, European and American gamers imported the game, used said CD, and played the foregin game on their PS2. It's been done for years with all games exclusive to Japan.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 3, 2007)

Has the PS3 been chipped? I know the 360 can be done.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know. But it probably has been, seeing as it's been on the market for a year.


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2007)

true about chipping, but sony cracked down hard on chippers - its now illegal for a shop to chip or even to sell chip material - a major pain, though that was for the PS2 - I am unsure about the recent PS3


----------



## Lenny (Nov 4, 2007)

At least they don't do what Microsoft do and ban all modders from Xbox Live. And, seeing as everything about the 360 seems to revolve around XBL as if it's the centre of the Universe, it more or less means you've got to get a new 360 to carry on playing.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 4, 2007)

Lenny said:


> At least they don't do what Microsoft do and ban all modders from Xbox Live. And, seeing as everything about the 360 seems to revolve around XBL as if it's the centre of the Universe, it more or less means you've got to get a new 360 to carry on playing.



Sony do ban if you get caught.

And so they should. It is illegal.


----------

